# wont last!!!



## spoker (Mar 13, 2019)

cant believe this hasnt sold yet,only $125,with the og blown innertube stickkin out


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2019)

I like the rolling pallet....


----------



## vincev (Mar 13, 2019)

They could have at least stood it up for a picture.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2019)

vincev said:


> They could have at least stood it up for a picture.



Maybe it's windy?


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 13, 2019)

vincev said:


> They could have at least stood it up for a picture.


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 13, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> View attachment 963959



brand new this bike must of made that person very happy to have gotten it, and many others through the years, how fu@& up is this. .. to end up like this at the end due to neglect by someone with no respect for an item that could once again be useful for a person without


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 14, 2019)

Poor old girl


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 15, 2019)

Looks like a tired old hound dog laying there


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 15, 2019)

Every person that ever did this to a bike back in 1543 is now dead. Treat them right. Or else...haha


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 15, 2019)

That cast iron stand off the right....all gravy ...


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 15, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> That cast iron stand off the right....all gravy ...



you guys crack me up, how about the duct tape around the inner tubes? done that before. ...


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2019)

What a beauty when she's upright! 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bik/d/austin-schwinn-spit-fire-vintage-1954or/6840287951.html


----------



## KevinsBikes (Mar 16, 2019)

I saw that for sale for a long time, I think maybe over a year now.   Fair price, but she is rough, needs new tubes and tires, not skiptooth, needs better seat, people seem to dislike the white rims in general.  If you put the $ in to make a nice rider you'd get a handful of guys offering you "$50 cash today!".  If you need a ladies rider its a good candidate though.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 17, 2019)

KevinsBikes said:


> I saw that for sale for a long time, I think maybe over a year now.   Fair price, but she is rough, needs new tubes and tires, not skiptooth, needs better seat, people seem to dislike the white rims in general.  If you put the $ in to make a nice rider you'd get a handful of guys offering you "$50 cash today!".  If you need a ladies rider its a good candidate though.



These are just kind of responses i appreciate when inquiring about a potential find. This bike did not look like the score I'm looking for in my neighborhood. And oh yeah..... What brand is this ladybird?


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 17, 2019)

Definitely a schwinn, possible a DX!


----------

